

Kanye West Said Zappos Sells “Shit Product”; This Is Their Awesome Response - fn
http://tech.co/kanye-west-zappos-sht-product-2013-11

======
dylandrop
Ok, I think they key takeaway isn't that Kanye's "credibility goes down the
drain" but that you shouldn't get in giant arguments with celebrities if
you're the head of a company, even if they are known to be hot heads. I dunno,
coming up with a slightly humorous retort like that won't really mitigate
damage from having Kanye West rip on your company..

